

Tell HN:  Bitcoin is about to break 10M market cap mark. - eof

bitcoinwatch.com is probably the best place to watch.. probably will happen before midnight.<p>Been a crazy rally.
======
pathik
20% appreciation in a day. That's definitely a bubble.

~~~
kiba
Everybody is worried about bitcoin being a bubble, constantly.

------
TorKlingberg
I suspect if anyone tried to convert a significant amount of bitcoins into
ordinary currency, the value would plummet. Also, comparing the value of one
"bitcoin" to one USD or EUR is meaningless.

~~~
eof
How is it meaningless? There is an active trading market where people are
trading BTC and USD back and forth.

It doesn't seem different than comparing one "dollar" to one "euro."

~~~
tzs
Dollars and Euros are currencies. Bitcoins are collectables.

~~~
eof
Even though that is patently false, even if they _were_ only "collectables"
then you could still tie them to a dollar/euro amount.

------
sgornick
Anything over $1.67 USD brings the "market cap" for the 5.991M BTC (money
stock at present) over the $10M mark.

Currenty intraday high of $1.70 so 10M has been breached.

------
mrb
This morning Bitcoin reached parity with EUR ($1.45/BTC).

This afternoon it reached parity with GBP ($1.65/BTC).

Insane. <http://bitcoincharts.com/markets/mtgoxUSD.html>

------
sgornick
Can the title still be edited? Over $11.5M at the present moment.

There's so little supply that to buy even just a few thousand bitcoins at this
point runs the price up 10% or more.

~~~
eof
someone is buying everything they can at 1.95 right now

